# Duyuru > Türkiye'de Siyasi Partiler >  Öocuktan Al Haberi: MİT-Emniyet Bozuşmuş

## bozok

*üocuktan Al Haberi: MİT-Emniyet Bozuşmuş*





*24.09.2011*
Aile içinde bir sorun yaşandığında, o sorunu dışa vuracak olanın, o sorunun öğrenmenin en iyi yolunun ailedeki çocuk olduğunu anlatan , "çocuktan al haberi" deyişi malumunuz. 

İşte bundan dolayı biz *Yeni Devletin Yeni Veledi* Rasim Ozan Kütahyalı'yı yakından takip ederiz. Doğal ve geveze bir açık istihbarat kaynağıdır kendisi. Bu arkadaşın her türlü trafiğini takip eden gerçek istihbaratın elinde neler olduğunu tahayyül bile edemiyor; *"Ergenekon" sürecinde yenen hurmaların açık istihbarat olarak saçılacağı günleri sabırla ve merakla bekliyoruz.*

Kıllarını Helin Avşar'a yoldurtup, Avşar'ın bacak arasında fotoğraf çektirmiş; kendisinden onlarca yaş büyük insanlara ekranlarda küstah küstah "sen" diye hitap eden bir şımarık veledin , _"İslam Ahlakı"_ üzerinden karşılarındakine bağıra çağıra ahkam kesmesine katlanıyorsak...

Gençecik yaşında AKP'ye hizmetleri karşılığında İstanbul'un en lüks residencelarında oturur hale geldiği halde _"halktan, mazlumdan yana"_ edebiyatı yapması gibi sahnelere tahammül ediyorsak , *Yeni Devletin her operasyonu ile bağlantılı olarak her gece ekrana çıkarılan bu veledin aynı zamanda bu Yeni Devlet içi dengeleri de ister istemez yansıtacağını bildiğimizdendir.* 

Nitekim öyle oldu.

Ankara'daki bombalı saldırı sonrasında yaptığımız analizde, AKP çarşısının karışabileceğine dikkat çekmiş (Bkz: Bombanın Hedefi Erdoğan'ın "Gizli ürgütü" ise AKP üarşısı Karışır) ve MİT ile Emniyet arasında bir gerilimin su yüzüne yansıyan emarelerini sıralamıştık.

*Ve bu emarelerin en sonuncusu ve neti, Yeni Devletin Yeni Veledinden geldi.*

MOSSAD'a yakınlığı ile bilinen Osman Gökçek'in kanalı Beyaz TV'de her gece program yaptırılan ve programlarda ekranlara yazılacak KJ'lere bile müdahale ederek, kendisine verilen propaganda görevini başarı ile icra eden bu zat, 23 Eylül Cuma akşamı yayınlanan "Ortak Akıl" programında son MİT-PKK görüşmeleri rezaleti ile ilgili şöyle dedi:

_"Hakan Fidan Emniyet içinden de tam destek görmeli. üok değerli bir insan_

*Demokrat unsurlar nefs/yetki kavgaları ile birbirine girerse , birbiri aleyhine psikolojik harbe başlarsa, hem AKP'nin, hem yeni Türkiye'nin sonu olur.*

_Emniyet İstihbarat içinde , MİT içinde geçerli bu. Hakan Fidan'ın biraz daha operasyon adamı olması lazım. Diğer konularda müthiş hakim, bu konuda kafamı koyarım. Hala MİT'in arşivleri Ergenekon için açılmamıştır. "_

Açıkca görüldüğü üzere, AKP çarşısı nefs üzerinden karışmış, MİT-Emniyet arasında nefs/yetki kavgaları başlamış.

Burada _"Hakan Fidan'ın biraz daha operasyon adamı olması lazım"_ ile kastedilen, _"istihbarat bilgi mi toplar, operasyon mu yapar?"_ şeklindeki kadim devlet içi tartışma değil.

*Yeni Devletin Yeni Veledi, Hakan Fidan'ın MİT içinde "Ergenekon" süreci için gerekli temizliği yapamamasından şikayetçi.* 

*Bu insan yiyen, yamyam cadı avı zihniyet*; tatmin edilmeyince içinde bulunduğu vücudu yemeye başlayan Ebola virüsü gibi , *kendi adamlarını bile* *"yeteri kadar operasyonel olmama"* suçlamasına maruz bırakabiliyor.

Kendisine aylardır o ekranda tahammül eden moderatör Latif şimşek'in kürt meselesi tartışılırken, _"Kürtler de sürekli özerklik gibi konuları bu hassas süreçte gündeme getirmesin"_ mealinde laflar etmesine bile;

_"Bunu dersen Ergenekon'a hizmet edersin. Sende de egemen Türk dili ile konuşma şeyi var."_

sözleri ile tepki gösteren bu zihniyet artık kendi dışındakileri bıraktı, kendi içindekileri "Ergenekon"'cu olma ve _"yeteri kadar operasyonel olmama"_ ile suçlamaya başladı.

AKP çarşısı karışınca, o çarşıda ucuz fikirlerini satarak yaşamını idame ettiren Rasim Ozan Kütahyalı gibi işportacılar da rahatsız oluyor ve aile fertlerine_ "sakin olun, nefs kavgası ile birbirinize girmeyin, bizim düzen de bozulmasın"_ çağrısında bulunuyorlar hali ile.

Yeni Devletin yeni veledi bu anlamı ile çok işe yarıyor.


*Açık İstihbarat**

*

----------

